# UpGrading: DIY lighting



## BlackTop_Kings (Jan 17, 2007)

Ok so it has been done: i ordered an larger tank and will be removing all of the large fish from my 180 in to the New set up when that is done, i will be doing a DIY stand and Canopy for the new tank- so I thought it might be fun to Upgrade the Lighting on the 180g as I would like to venture deeper into the aquatic plants with that tank. The 180g true is 72x24x24 but i would like to heavy plant the tank as it has been limiting to what will take with the big fish in there now.

So I want to upgrade my DIY lighting system, so here is a Pic to give you an ideal of the structor and










The Spec:
5"Hx14"W58.5"L
2-T12 48" Coralife 10000k Days,(80watts)
2-T12 48" Coralife Actinics TrueBlues03,(80watts)
6-2.5" Halo Projectors (20watts each)
2-moonlight LED strips (total36Led's)
Current Total 260watts
I have 2eletric Baliests.

2marrow I will tear the fronts off to see what the Bal Specs are but This is the thing I noticed...It will run 2 20K's and 2 10's, but not 1 10K and 1 20K.
Due to that wierd issue I fear the Bals will have to go and up grade them.

I want to run Aquasun VHO at 110watts each. That'll give me 220w in the front/not sure about the backs if i should just run the same or maybe a different bulb. If I did use the VHO all the way around Ill have 440watts total + if i keep the Halo's = 540watts.

Sounds like a crazy amount to me so ? is 1 or 2 Bal-and VHO x4 or x2 and keep a set of 40watts
(80wx2)
And thought would be great, im really trying to figure out what would be best and work best. 
Thanks


----------



## BlackTop_Kings (Jan 17, 2007)

As silly as it may sound during my current thought. I realised that i cant run Bal's and that i would neef 2 for the timmer and to keep a fll day peak effect....anyone agree od dis agree


----------



## BlackTop_Kings (Jan 17, 2007)

Anyone? Bump


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

What's the question?

What on earth are the actinics for?

Wouldn't metal halide make more sense?

It's hard if not impssible to use the "wrong" tube. They all work equally well (except actinic). Use what you like.


----------



## BlackTop_Kings (Jan 17, 2007)

The actinic's are on there just becuse i like the look- I have a big reef tank and I fell in love with the look of the blue lights- but considering the tank is only party planted it seems to not hurt them. If anything the larger fish like the Arowana like-calms them.
But the question is I want to swap the bulbs i have now( to in clued the actinics) for VHO's all the way around- so i would have a total of 540watts would that be enough to actually do any good on a tank that size/ 24"deep?

I didnt want to do MH-cause i was trying to keep it Low $$
I just ordered a custom Tank and im running MH on that tank...so money wize...It all going in to the New tank i just wanted to see if i could get a new Balst. and the VHO for the 180 and allow that to be a larger Planted community tank?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

360 watts, exclusive of the actinics, would be enough light for a 180 gallon tank only 24 inches deep. The actinics can be assumed to be there just because you enjoy that appearance, not as extra light for the plants. Years ago there was a lot of discussion on the Aquatic Plant Digest, now archived in the Krib, where several people tried to grow plants with actinics. It didn't work. And, if you do some research you will also find that the value of actinic lights on reef tanks is still being debated. It looks like that is a type of light that can be dispensed with for any aquarium with a depth that we might have.


----------



## BlackTop_Kings (Jan 17, 2007)

That is true I have read alot about it. Reall the actinic's only simulated deeper waters- and with coral areas of the world the blue spec was found to be cause greatly but the relfection of the sun off the moon, so on and so forth...Really to coral its main need is that the light of day to night creates alot of the spec change in the water (around th equater). They use it as a bio clock-some open during that time other close, so on...I actually have the dimmer set to the timmer so-days fade out and the actinics fade in-cool effect.

But It dose nuthing for the plants and for my tank other then calms the larger fish-

So then if I took the Actinics out and put the VHO in to achieve the 540watts, that would be to much and un-needed. constidering the VHO are 110w and the projectors are a 100w total I would actually be close to the 360w mark you sugest. That would be enough then!

Thanks for the replies-sorry to be confusing. Just want to to it the best I can with in the limits of fluorescent lighting.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Start poking around home and office salvage places. Or craigslist. I'll bet you can find stuff to rig a metal halide system cheaper than buying fluorescent new. I've heard rumors of a system with a battery and a solar panel thats been running full tilt for 3 years now. More details as I get them.


----------

